# Grass Growing Between Fence



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

We have a board-on-board fence separating our property from our neighbors. The fence company (improperly) installed it flush against the ground so I'm not able to get my weed eater in between/underneath the boards to trim the grass that grows between them. Any ideas on how to prevent/fix this from happening? I suppose I could gly those spaces every now and then but I try to avoid gly as much as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

I wish I had an answer for you but I feel your pain. The lots in our neighborhood have the same fence and I hate it. I just sprayed the fence line yesterday with RM43(gly+imazapyr). Not sure there is really any other viable option.


----------



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

My fence is similar to that. I try to spray PGR to slow the growth, but there's not much you can do.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks @Ben S ans @mattw10517! Long term I may do some landscape edging along the fence with some plantings so I can fill in those gaps with mulch but short term I think gly is the way to go. 😕


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Glyphosphate gets a bad rap. It is not water mobile, it breaks down relatively quickly in soil, and is safe and effective when applied according to the label.

You're probably eating a lot more of it in your food than you will come across landscaping.


----------

